# propping tunnel skiffs



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

call powertech on monday.


----------



## NLW352 (Feb 19, 2018)

Swapped the small footed zuke for the larger footed. Spoke with Jack Foreman for about an Hr last week and he and i shared the same sentiments that i will be much happier with the boat performance running a larger wheel on the lower ratio'd zuke. Will probably have him send me a prop next week.

In a nutshell, I would've had a nightmare of a time propping the skiff to run how i would like with the smaller lower unit and smaller wheel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NLW352 said:


> Swapped the small footed zuke for the larger footed. Spoke with Jack Foreman for about an Hr last week and he and i shared the same sentiments that i will be much happier with the boat performance running a larger wheel on the lower ratio'd zuke. Will probably have him send me a prop next week.
> 
> In a nutshell, I would've had a nightmare of a time propping the skiff to run how i would like with the smaller lower unit and smaller wheel.


You spoke with the right guy for sure! Much better than guessing and running numerous shelf props.


----------

